# Decoy Advice



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

ive been looking to purchase some new decoys and i saw those ghg ones with flocked heads and was wondering if they were worth the price or what would you guys recomend

thanks


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I think you will find this subject has been hased over on this site before. It is like asking which truck is better, Ford or Chevy.

You may want to look back at previous posts on this subject because this will eventually end up in a -issing match between GHG and Bigfoots.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

chevy gets my vote :beer: oh and I suppose ghg gets my vote too :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

To show how crazzy this could get FORD gets my vote, as does GHG!!


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Id go with Dodge and Big Foots :beer:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

ill go with FORD and BIGFOOTS


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

Man i was a loyal bigfooter, but after i saw how the GHG added movement to the spread i was hooked. The first time i hunted over GHG with the motion stakes i sold ALL of my bigfoots. GHG blows em out of the water!!!!!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

question of this entire site....i swear to god


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

sadly true! when will the rivalry end? :roll:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> sadly true! when will the rivalry end?


I suppose when Bigfoot makes a fully flocked decoy with motion bases. :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll try to avoid taking a side here and help you out the best I can. My spread is about 50/50 bigfoots and ghg. The bigfoots are last years versions (no flocking). The ghg's are flocked. I can say that the ghg's definately look better to me (can't speak for the geese). It's not just the flocking that makes them look better, I think ghg does a better job mimicking the body positions of the geese. However, when it comes to hauling, handling, setting up, and taking down the dekes, I'll take bigfoot anyday. Ghg has some wierd coarse thread screw system to keep the heads on. Just grabbing a deke and picking it up is usually enough for the head to fall off, then you get to spend 5 minutes trying to get the thing back on. Not to mention the sleeper position dekes, where you can't even screw the head on because the nose hits the back everytime you turn it, so you can't stay on the threads. I had to break mine and epoxy it on. Whereas you can throw decoy bags around, bang them on the ground, dump them out, run them over with a truck and the bigfoots are fine.

I guess to sum it up, I think the ghg's look better, but my next purchase will be bigfoots.

Oh... and Ford...


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

well said, thats about all it comes down to and everybody should make up their own mind when it comes to decoys and leave it at that. the whole rivalry thing gets really tiring though. If they want extreme realism, go for ghgs, durability and ruggedness under extreme conditions, take some bigfoots. by the way, does anybody use the final approach shells? are they any good?


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

1989 chevy celebrity and bf's


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

I own, bf, ghg and fa and I like them all for different reasons. So pick whatever floats your boat. I just picked up some FA shells. They look good, but will be a pain in the butt. The heads don't come off of them after you get them on. But they look good.


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

I own both GHG and BF . They both bring in the Geese. But I think GHG should include a few tubes of PL-400 for reataching all of the broken heads. I even have some with the seam starting to split on the GHG. They sure look nice though. :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

big foots in the chevy makes diver a happy camper


----------



## toad1966 (Jan 16, 2005)

ghg= great looking, fragile as glass BF good looking but much tougher motion decoys OK till the wind really blows . We've had both went to aff BF this year. When you have trailers full you need durability that GHG does'nt have.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I built a spread of mainly ghg over the summer and thought they were superior to BF's until i started hunting with them this early season. They have issues, everytime i set up/take down the spread i wish they were BF's. I dont think i'd trade them for foots though still. I'm looking forward to what BF will come out with next year.


----------



## cuppedncommited (Sep 21, 2006)

have to say fully flocked ghgs and my dodge but get what you can, set a good spread and the geese will come......have hunted over black garbage bags and knocked em down.... flag...flag and flag some more....
:sniper:

ps...the bags thing although doable is not my first choice......some times ya just gotta go there.......at worst try it just to see there expressions upon flaring too late......


----------

